# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Mega Express Four [Spirit of Tasmania III, Superfast II]

## Apostolos

Το ένα απο τα 4 της Αυστραλίας ονομάζετε πλέον Mega Express Four και κάνει ταξίδια Livorno - Golfo Aranc αφού πρώτα ήρ8ε Ελλάδα και μετασκευάστικε στην πρύμη
http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/c1181183.html

----------


## dk

Superfast II καλοκαιρι 1996 Πατρα-Ανκονα.
Το πλοιο,το boarding pass και το κλειδι-καρτα της καμπινας μου(souvenir) :Wink:

----------


## kingminos

> Το ένα απο τα 4 της Αυστραλίας ονομάζετε πλέον Mega Express Four και κάνει ταξίδια Livorno - Golfo Aranc αφού πρώτα ήρ8ε Ελλάδα και μετασκευάστικε στην πρύμη
> http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/c1181183.html


Σας διαβεβαιώ και εγώ,όταν έκανε άφιξη στο Πέραμα ήμουνα μπροστά και το είδα να δένει στα χρώματα της corsica ferries.

----------


## Apostolos

Πόσο μπροστά???

----------


## Markos

Φωτογραφιες του πλοιου της Corsica Ferries, του οποιου παλιοτερα το ονομα ηταν Superfast II.

3/7/08

DSC00982.JPG

DSC00987.JPG

DSC00997.JPG

----------


## heraklion

Τ'όχουνε κάνει κι'αυτό μπαούλο.

----------


## Markos

Eχεις δικιο, μπορει να εχει γινει πολυ κουτι, αλλα εμενα εξακολουθει να μου αρεσει αυτο το πλοιο...

----------


## mike_rodos

Πόλύ ωραίο καράβι....

----------


## heraklion

Όταν άνηκε στην superfast είχε φτερά στο φουγάρο ποιός ήταν ο λόγος της ξυλωσής τους;

----------


## sylver23

μηπως τα φτερα θεωρουνται κατι σαν 'σημα κατατεθεν' της souperfast?

----------


## Markos

Ισως να ηταν γι 'αυτο, αλλα εγω νομιζω πως θα βοηθαγαν και στην αεροδυναμικη του πλοιου, μου φαινεται δυσκολο να ειναι απλα για 'ομορφια'.

----------


## mastrovasilis

Μπράβο Μάρκο ωραίες φωτό αλλά και ωραίο καράβι. :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> μηπως τα φτερα θεωρουνται κατι σαν 'σημα κατατεθεν' της souperfast?


Είναι όντως αυτό που λέει ο sylver23. Τα φτερά είναι σήμα κατατεθέν της Superfast.

----------


## Markos

Μερικες ακομα φωτογραφιες...

DSC00989.JPG

DSC00991.JPG

DSC00998.JPG

----------


## El Greco

den eiano olo to ftero sima katatheten tis attica, mono to komati pano apo ta ftera. Ta diafora ala spirit of tasmania kopikane mollis poulithikane.

ta mona pou exoune akomi ftera eiani ta superfast tis tallink, sta opia exoune kani idiki sinfonia, pou pistevo prepi na tellioni siga siga.

----------


## Leo

Σωστός σωστότατος ο El Greco, είναι έτσι ακριβώς

----------


## marioskef

Μια μικρή διευκρίνηση. Trademark κατα το πιο διεθνές δεν είναι το άνω μέρος των πτερυγίων μόνο. Είναι το όλο πακέτο... Και για αυτό επιβλήθηκε η αλλαγή. 
Για παράδειγμα αν φτιάξω μια μπλούζα είναι παράνομο γιατί είναι trademark να γράψω Adidas. Κανείς όμως δεν με εμποδίζει να γράψω Abidas
Τα Εσθονικά πλοία έχουν ειδικό καθεστός συμφωνίας και για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα κατεβάσουν τα φτερά τους.

----------


## noulos

> Ισως να ηταν γι 'αυτο, αλλα εγω νομιζω πως θα βοηθαγαν και στην αεροδυναμικη του πλοιου, μου φαινεται δυσκολο να ειναι απλα για 'ομορφια'.


Κι' όμως είναι για καθαρά αισθητικούς λόγους!

----------


## koukou

Πάντως η μετασκευή του πλοίου πέτυχε! Τώρα τι να πώ το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο  το είδα πρώτη φορά στο Πέραμα! Ας έκοβε μόνο τα φτερά της  Superfast ,να έκανε και ότι μετασκευή στο εσωτερικό, αλλά την πρύμη τι την έκλεισε?

----------


## .voyager

> Κι' όμως είναι για καθαρά αισθητικούς λόγους!


Επρόκειτο για ιδέα του Περικλή και σίγουρα αισθητικά ήταν και είναι κορυφαία. Αποδείχθηκαν και αεροδυναμικά, αλλά εντάξει...

----------


## .voyager

Ως Superfast II, πλέοντας  στο Ιόνιο.

----------


## .voyager

To SFII, ως Μega Express 4, στη Νίκαια.

100_0639.jpg

----------


## diagoras

αυτη η εταιρια δεν γνωριζει καθολου απο αισθητικη πλοιων?καημενο souperfast που να ξερες κι εσυ πως θα γινοσουν αλλο ενα κιτρινο μπαουλο

----------


## Naias II

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος στο Πέραμα έγινε η μετασκευή. Σωστά  :Confused: 
Εμένα μου αρέσει η μετασκευή του

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος στο Πέραμα έγινε η μετασκευή. Σωστά


*Η μετασκευή του έγινε στο Πέραμα το 2007.¶ρα φίλε Ναίας ΙΙ δεν κάνεις λάθος. 
*

----------


## johny18

Γιατί ρε παιδιά ωραίο είναι .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Superfast II*...
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_

sfii.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*Superfast II-Στην Πατρα το 2002*
*Φωτο:Γ.Παντζοπουλος*
*σάρωση0014.jpg*
σάρωση0018.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SUPERFAST II το γλυκο 1996 στην πατρα, φορτωνει.

film (171).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SUPERFAST II το δευτερο ,απο το παγκοσμιος πρωτοπορο, ζευγαρι πλοιων στην πατρα του 1996

film (29).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα στους φίλους. Να δούμε το Mega Express Four, όταν έκανε τη μετασκευή του στο Πέραμα απο άλλη γωνία. Οι περισότερες έιναι τραβηγμένες απο τις γέφυρες των ferry boat. Χαρισμένες σε Apostolos, BEN BRUCE, dokimakos21, T.S.S. APOLLON, Nissos Mykonos, diagoras, Naias II & voyager :Wink:  

MEGA EXPRESS FOUR - GENOVA 01.jpg

MEGA EXPRESS FOUR - GENOVA 02.jpg

MEGA EXPRESS FOUR - GENOVA 03.jpg

MEGA EXPRESS FOUR - GENOVA 04.jpg

MEGA EXPRESS FOUR - GENOVA 05.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

_Mega Express Four_
Με προορισμό το Αζαξιό στις 14-01-2013
DSC1008.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Superfast II στο λιμανι της  Πατρας το 1997

Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας
_SUPERFAST II by K.Pappas.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Στη Γένοβα για δεξαμενισμό το Mega Express Four.

publicano.jpg
http://www.navichepassione.it

----------


## 2ND OFF

Με 25,5 kts για Dublin το πρων superfast !! παρόλο το χτίσιμο που έφαγε την έχει κρατήσει την ταχύτητα του απο οτι φαίνεται και δεν πρέπει να έχει κανένα ιδιαίτερο ρεύμα στην γραμμή Cherbourg-Dublin

----------


## Ellinis

Έχει ναυλωθεί από την Irish Ferries, από τον Φλεβάρη μέχρι τον Απρίλη για να καλύψει τις ετήσιες επισκευές άλλων πλοίων της.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Με 25,5 kts για Dublin το πρων superfast !! παρόλο το χτίσιμο που έφαγε την έχει κρατήσει την ταχύτητα του απο οτι φαίνεται και δεν πρέπει να έχει κανένα ιδιαίτερο ρεύμα στην γραμμή Cherbourg-Dublin


Συγγνώμη,υπάρχουν κ ελληνικές ονομασίες για τα λιμάνια που αναφέρεις Χερβούργο-Δουβλίνο.
Περάσαμε κ εμείς από τα βαπόρια.

----------

